

15 huge questions about the Mac App Store - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/mac-app-store-2010-11

======
makecheck
One-page version: [http://www.businessinsider.com/mac-app-
store-2010-11?slop=1#...](http://www.businessinsider.com/mac-app-
store-2010-11?slop=1#slideshow-start)

